
Show HN: Txtnish – a client for the microblogging platform twtxt - mdom
https://github.com/mdom/txtnish
======
synrst
Did finger just make a comeback....

~~~
mdom
Yeah, twtxt is often compared to finger, probably because finger displayed the
content of your .project and .plan files. And you can probaby callthese the
beginning of microblogging if you want to. But for the record, your twtxt file
does not show any private information (unless you want to)!

------
OhSoHumble
Wasn't there a blogging platform that was started sometime last year that was
_just_ plaintext?

This reminds me of that.

------
juliangoldsmith
Nice and simple. Now it just needs users.

